# How Important Home Furnace Inspection is?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

My uncle and her wife moved to Calgary last month and they are quite unfamiliar with the weather in the place. though they have furnace at home they are not familiar when to use it. I told to my uncle that when they cannot bear the cold weather it is better their home furnace to keep their home warm. So I advice him to have a regular home furnace inspection to ensure the working efficiency of their home furnace for the long run. I suggested to him he can a annual home inspection to ensure that they are safe from home hazards. To fully give him a concrete advise I would like to seek help from the group, any suggestion would further help me and my uncle with regards to home furnace inspection. Thank you in advance guys.:thumbsup:


----------

